# Pardon my ignorance...



## Red Istar (Oct 15, 2003)

But is it possible to get one's SN changed?


----------



## Kellivara (Oct 15, 2003)

yep^_^ if you PM Webmaster he can change it for ya^_^ I don't know if the mods can, but I know WM can


----------



## Red Istar (Oct 16, 2003)

Name changed.


----------

